# New Blackjack Game Type: Try Pontoon Pro with $100 Free



## pjotter (Jul 3, 2011)

*Love Blackjack? Then you'll love Pontoon Pro, the latest addition to the Tower Casino!*

What is Pontoon? Pontoon is the newest addition to the *Tower Gaming Pro Series* of games, it’s available to play for real money, right now and it puts a lucrative new spin on traditional Blackjack. Not only are both dealer cards dealt face down, but the introduction of the ‘Pontoon’ hand, 5 Card Trick, splitting and buying creates enticing new ways to win for the player. You have the option to play up to 3 game hands at the same time and can also choose to play low, regular or high limits.

Read more about *Pontoon Pro Blackjack here*!

No more Hitting. It’s Time to Twist. The first thing that will strike you about Pontoon is that after being dealt your cards, instead of being able to “hit” to take another card on your quest toward 21, you’ll be “twisting” instead. The rules state that the dealer must “twist” on any hand lower than a hard 17 (a hand without an ace, or a hand with an ace that can only have the value of one) and stick on anything higher. As in Blackjack, you can double your bet as you “twist” when you’re confident that the next card will be a good one.

*Play Pontoon Pro with $100 FREE!*

Automatic Stick on Pontoon Pro Blackjack
Professional Blackjack players will love this feature of Pontoon. When you’re dealt 2 cards that add to 21, meaning you’ve been dealt a Pontoon, you’ll automatically stick. This is incredibly useful for players that field multiple deals at the same time. You can save time while playing, improving your overall rate and win percentage, if you know how to play correctly, of course. 

The interface for Pontoon is easy to use and pleasant to look at. Place your bets using the coloured chips, then hit deal to start playing. The cards you’re currently playing are illuminated, and your options are always listed in the center of the screen in bright colours. The best way to play is to have a go, so try Pontoon out today!

Read more about *Pontoon Pro Blackjack here*!


----------



## pjotter (Jul 10, 2011)

After a heavy month of celebrating *Purple Lounge*’s birthday, they’ve lost their wallet and someone is cheekily depositing funds into player’s accounts. So make the most of their lost wallet until they have tracked the rogue down, you could be credited with a cash prize absolutely free, no deposit required! All you need to do is play throughout July and they’ll credit anything from $1 to a massive $100 in lucky player’s accounts! The more you play the more likely you are to win- It’s that simple!

The promotion is valid between the 1st July 2011 00:00:00 – 31st July 2011 23:59:59 BST. All you have to do is log in and play at Purple Lounge over the promotional period. The Birthday Bonus Cash Drop will be depositing between £/$1 - £/$100 into players accounts at random. The maximum bonus available is £/$100. Cash drop bonus is to be played through and not withdrawn. Standard Purple Lounge Terms and Conditions apply.

Participate in the *Purple Lounge Hangover Cash Drops* now!

*Slots Freerolls at Purple Lounge Casino*
Back by popular demand, it’s the return of the weekly slot freeroll! Throughout June this casino gave you 4 chances to win £100 every Saturday to celebrate their birthday and this month its back! And it’s even bigger!! £200 to be won every week! The highly recommended Microgaming casino *Purple Lounge* has decided to run a casino slots freeroll tournament every week for the month of July each with a jackpot of £200... You know Slots Freerolls: NO ENTRY FEE, NO DEPOSIT REQUIRED! Just play and enjoy!

How to register for any of Purple Lounge's Weekly Slots Freeroll's
*Purple Lounge No Deposit Required*

1. Download and register an account from the links here at this site
2. Login to the download casino lobby
3. Click on Multiplayer Tournaments then select Video Slots
4. Look for the £200 Purple Lounge Tournaments in the tournament list.
5. Click Launch!!

*Participate in the Purple Lounge Slots Freerolls now!*

A little more about the prize pool, top 20 payout and the prize structure for the July Slots Freerolls:

Prices: 1st Place $70, 2nd Place $45, 3rd Place $20, 4th Place $12.50, 5th Place $7.50 and 6-20th Positions $3

The popular Hitman Slot game is the choice for our second Weekly Freeroll!

Start Date: Saturday 9th July 18:00 BST, End Date: Saturday 9th July 23:59 BST, Entry Fee: Free!!, Game: Hitman, Starting Coins: 55,200, Play Time: 15 minutes, Continue play time: 8 minutes, Add-on Coins : 27,600, Add-on Cost: $1.50, Rebuy Coins: 55,200, Rebuy Cost: $3 and Rebuy Play Time: 15 Minutes

Dont miss the Tombraider Freeroll on 16th July!!

Start Date: Saturday 16th July 18:00 BST, End Date: Saturday 16th July 23:59 BST, Entry Fee: Free!!, Game: Tombraider, Starting Coins: 17,100, Play Time: 15 minutes, Continue play time: 8 minutes, Add-on Coins : 8,550, Add-on Cost: $1.50, Rebuy Coins: 17,100, Rebuy Cost: $3 and Rebuy Play Time: 15 Minutes

It's Ladies Night on 23rd July! Come and Join the fun!!!

Start Date: Saturday 23rd July 18:00 BST, End Date: Saturday 23rd July 23:59 BST, Entry Fee: Free!!, Game: Ladies Night, Starting Coins: 14,400, Play Time: 15 minutes, Continue play time: 8 minutes, Add-on Coins : 7,200, Add-on Cost: $1.50, Rebuy Coins: 14,400, Rebuy Cost: $3 and Rebuy Play Time: 15 Minutes

Flasing the bling on the 30th July is our Loaded slot!!

Start Date: Saturday 30th July 18:00 BST, End Date: Saturday 30th July 23:59 BST, Entry Fee: Free!!, Game: Loaded, Starting Coins: 75,000, Play Time: 15 minutes, Continue play time: 8 minutes, Add-on Coins : 37,500, Add-on Cost: $1.50, Rebuy Coins: 75,000, Rebuy Cost: $3 and Rebuy Play Time: 15 Minutes

*Participate in the Purple Lounge Slots Freerolls now!*


----------



## edwardrufus (Sep 24, 2011)

There are many different types of casino bonuses available. A high concentration of aces and tens more likely to Blackjack and if you're interested in testing a new online casino that has a lot of games of blackjack.


----------

